# 6-8 Lower Clear Creek Pinned Boat



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I was putting on for Tunnel 1 Down and saw a pinned boat at the end of Screaming 1/4 mile. The boat (orange, maybe dagger?) is cracked in a way that makes it look like there is person still there. The pinned boat shouldn't cause any problems besides making your stomach turn when you think someone is stuck there. Hope everyone involved is ok.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Whoever left it should call Golden FD swiftwater rescue team and let them know they are OK. Give the description and location of the boat so that they don't respond to a tourist's 911 call.

Golden FD doesn't charge for rescues anymore, but this is similar to a situation that resulted in a large bill being presented to me years ago.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I think it's been there since last week. It was definitely there last Friday.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-werner-paddle-lower-clear-creek-25243.html


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hope all well. not cool if somebody is in the boat.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

It's my buddy Joe's boat. He took a nasty swim there last week and got his boat stuck on that rock. He is fine other than a bruised ego and out a boat.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

this is wierd.
screaming quarter is above tunnel 1.
Ryan, did yourbuddy report it?
why haven't y'all goten it out yet?
I have an extra boat but don't want it stuck in a rapid for someone else to get out.

wtf


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

WTF???

what do you mean?...boat is pinned and totally under water. go try and get it. i saw it...looks pretty buried. 

S


----------



## Jpleonhard (May 9, 2007)

The boat is mine. I reported it right after the incident. When the water goes down, I'll go out and get it. It's pinned pretty well right now, as my buddy and I tried several days in a row to get it out.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Thought that was a road work barrel when we went by. Definitely not getting that out for awhile. At least it's easy to see.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It's still there as of today. (6-9-09) 

Looks spooky with the black part flushing around in the cockpit. 
looks pretty stuck and destroyed.....


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Golden Fire Department's swift water rescue team (2 full sized fire engines, rescue truck, ambulance, a few rafts, cones blocking half of a lane) were up there for hours last night trying to remove it. Dozens of tourists pulled over and got out to take pictures with their phones.

We ran Black Rock down to the dam and they were still there when we finished up at about 8:30. Don't know if they got it. It was stuck good. We were going to tell them to hook it up to a fire engine and pull but decided not to. Another idea was to stick our ass out the window and yell "it's my boat!!!" when we went up to run shuttle. We didn't do that either.

So, anyways, it is probably lucky that they don't charge for rescues anymore because that was at least a $5000 operation, based on what they tried to charge me for a similar but smaller scale exercise about 8 years ago.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I think Golden already got it out. If they didn't I'd be willing to go up there with you and try and zdrag it out. You guys might have already tried this but if not it might be worth a shot.

kent



Jpleonhard said:


> The boat is mine. I reported it right after the incident. When the water goes down, I'll go out and get it. It's pinned pretty well right now, as my buddy and I tried several days in a row to get it out.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Kent,
much more productive post than my ranting.
heading back to the old stompin' grounds this weekend.
you gotta see Tommy in his fun 1.5 some time.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Does it still look like a nice boof? Looked pretty good a week ago.

Scott, we gotta get our kids out together...


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> Does it still look like a nice boof? Looked pretty good a week ago.
> 
> Scott, we gotta get our kids out together...


you've got mail


----------

